# Locating a tile



## Malcy (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all. This is my first post and I admit I am not a professional roofer I usually leave that to the pros. But, an old lady I was doing a job for asked me if I could change two of her broken tiles. Seeing as they would be an "easy straight forward change" no cutting etc. I said I would. The problem I have found is getting the correct tile. No one at any of the builders merchants have any ideas to what they are or where I could get a replacement so I wondered if any one on here could help. 
The tiles are clay, red in colour, measure 11.5" x 7.25", on the back is written "LION" then underneath "SCALFORD". They have a very slight curvature to them. 
Hope you can help, thanks malc


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Malcy (Jul 6, 2013)

Lincoln.


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

I take it your in Lincoln, East midlands? I would contact your local roofing merchants, they should be able to direct you to a breakers yard

Hope that helps.


----------



## Malcy (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info gazz.

What's with all the spam postings?


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

No Problem.

That’s not spam, they are all genuine members


----------

